# quarterzone shot?



## THE OAK (Jan 24, 2003)

hey guys,
Just wondering if any of you guys have had a quarterzone shot and your experiences with it good/bad?
Well im thinking of getting 2 shots in both my wrists as i injured them once (strained) and now they are saw again and its frustrating as its not helping my training!
Do you think a quarterzone shot will fix the problem or just be a temp fix and lead to more pain in the future?
Thanks guys


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2003)

what is a "quarterzone shot"?


----------



## kanun (Jan 24, 2003)

cortisone?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 25, 2003)

he meant cortisone I assume.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Short term...it can bring relief.....does zip for healing other than they tell you not to go hard....maybe 30% of normal for 3-4 weeks.

The effects wear off in 6 weeks to 5 months and usually require a second or 3rd shot.  Any "good" Doctor will not shoot you up more than twice a year........and even 1 shot...can screw you joints for life.


You should research this a lot more before you make your decision 

Also....I don't think its available Worldwide, but it might be....check out something called Prolotherapy...also known as Reconstrcuctive Therapy...formerly known as sclerotherapy before dermatologist took that anme for vein reduction (had little to with it)...I can answer more questions on it, once you know what it is) 

DP


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what is a "quarterzone shot"?


You take these at halftime of your superbowl party!


----------

